# اماكن التصويت على الدستور بدون تحميل (جدول)



## bilseka (17 مارس 2011)

http://www.masrawy.com/news/Egypt/Politics/2011/March/16/e2tera3.aspx

:ura1:


----------



## sparrow (17 مارس 2011)

الجدول واضح  جداا وبيفتح علطول
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## bilseka (17 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> الجدول واضح  جداا وبيفتح علطول
> شكرا لتعبك



العفو شكرا على المرور


----------



## يوسف عطية (17 مارس 2011)

شكرررررررررررا على نشر هذه التوعية السياسية


----------



## bilseka (17 مارس 2011)

يوسف عطية قال:


> شكرررررررررررا على نشر هذه التوعية السياسية



العفو على الايجابية


----------



## SALVATION (17 مارس 2011)

كنت داخل اديك تقيم بس غيرت رئى علشان ملقتش اماكن التصوية فى اسكندرية
حاول تجيب اماكن التصويت فى المحافظات وانا ارجع فى رئى 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## bilseka (17 مارس 2011)

http://www.referendum.eg/referendum-map.html


----------



## bilseka (17 مارس 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> كنت داخل اديك تقيم بس غيرت رئى علشان ملقتش اماكن التصوية فى اسكندرية
> حاول تجيب اماكن التصويت فى المحافظات وانا ارجع فى رئى
> هههههههههههههه​



http://www.referendum.eg/referendum-map.html
يا رب تلاقي الاماكن بتاعت الاسكندرية هنا


----------



## bilseka (17 مارس 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> كنت داخل اديك تقيم بس غيرت رئى علشان ملقتش اماكن التصوية فى اسكندرية
> حاول تجيب اماكن التصويت فى المحافظات وانا ارجع فى رئى
> هههههههههههههه​



http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=371040&SecID=12


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2011)

*شكـــــــــــــرا
جـــــــــــــــدا
الرب يبارك مجهودك*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (17 مارس 2011)

*لمعرفه اماكن التصويت فى جميع انحاء مصر*

*www.referendum.eg/referendum-map.html*


----------



## marcelino (17 مارس 2011)

*رد: لمعرفه اماكن التصويت فى جميع انحاء مصر*

*اللنك موجود من امبارح فى الموضوع دة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170254
*​


----------



## SALVATION (17 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=371040&SecID=12


 

_لاء كده تستحق تقيم_​


----------



## noraa (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا   بس انت  مش جايب غير القاهرة


----------



## BITAR (17 مارس 2011)

*نتمنى ان الكل يشارك*
*ويمر*
*هذا اليوم على خير*​


----------

